
Germans have the most powerful passports - TimWolla
http://qz.com/626927/its-good-to-be-german-the-worlds-most-powerful-passports/
======
arcticfox
For anyone smart enough to not click this, tl;dr: US passports are 98.4% as
good under their metric, and 6 other European countries are 99+% as good.

(Germans get additional visa-free access to 1-3 additional countries)

------
wolfgke
Is there any data available on the countries each passport offers visa-free
access to? I'd really be interested what the few countries are that the first
few pasport ranks differ between.

------
shalmanese
Seems like a much better metric would be total population that can be accessed
without a visa or tourism volume access without a visa rather than just a raw
count of countries.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I would guess this is mostly a function of the wealth of the country, and the
map seems to support this.

States are more willing to let (likely-to-be-) richer people enter than poorer
people.

~~~
tobylane
Also contentiousness and aid-giving of countries. Germany doesn't declare war,
and only does any kind of war through NATO. It also gives a lot. Both of these
apply to all the high scoring European countries. For USA it's probably the
aid and quid pro quo or giving visa-less or passport access to the country
that the Americans can now get into.

------
jefe_
The firm behind the study made a pretty interesting infographic:
[http://visaindex.com/](http://visaindex.com/)

